# Microsoft did it again



## PseudoCylon (Feb 14, 2010)

After a US judge dismissed a 3-year-case against Windows Genuine Advantage (WGA) spyware case, Microsoft is now releasing (on Feb. 16) new state-of-the-art spyware, Windows Activation Technologies (WAT).

In brief,
1) it checks your computer every 90 days and call home, and
2) if WAT thinks the OS has been pirated, it will yell you you are pirate and change wallpaper to black screen. (Shall we call it Black Screen of De-activation?)

Be thankful to be a FreeBSD user.


----------



## saxon3049 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Hit's head on desk*

One of the main causes of piracy is cost, not everything in life should cost the earth and your OS is one of them I think Â£30 is reasonable for a OEM copy of Win7 professional not the Â£150 I am charged before I even sell it.


----------



## oliverh (Feb 14, 2010)

PseudoCylon said:
			
		

> After a US judge dismissed a 3-year-case against Windows Genuine Advantage (WGA) spyware case, Microsoft is now releasing (on Feb. 16) new state-of-the-art spyware, Windows Activation Technologies (WAT).
> 
> In brief,
> 1) it checks your computer every 90 days and call home, and
> ...



3) it's optional
4) you don't have to use Windows
5) let the MS hate to the Linux community


----------



## Brandybuck (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree with oliverh. The only quibble I have with Microsoft is that it's not making it clear to the user that the software is "calling home". But I don't see how this is any more an invasion of privacy than was the initial installation and registration of the software.

Life's too short to obsess over Microsoft. Just install FreeBSD and ignore them.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 14, 2010)

Agreed. Obsessing over Microsoft is not in the FreeBSD DNA.


----------

